# Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!



## chris30 (24. November 2013)

Moin moin

Leider hab ich keinen passenden tröt gefunden...
Also ich überlege ein Futterboot zu bauen!
Fertige sind mir zu teuer und ein selbstgebautes für unter 100 Euro ist definitiv machbar. Schließlich hab ich ja auch keine zwei linken Hände .

Die Elektronik wird einem Spielzeugboot entnommen. Den link für dieses poste ich später nochmal.#6
Den Rumpf baue ich aus Holz oder aus Styrodur (dieses pinke dämmzeug ). Bin mir aber noch nicht sicher welches Material ich nehmen sollte. Was meint ihr ?#c
Dann wird drübergespachtelt (der Ebenheit wegen) und nachgeschliffen.
Danach kommt Polyesterharz mit Härter drüber. Warscheinlich mehrere Lagen.
Schließlich kommt dann noch Wasserfeste Farbe drauf.

Zu den technischen Daten:
-Das Boot sollte nicht länger als 60 cm und breiter als 40 cm  sein damit es nicht zu sperrig wird.
-Nutzbares Transportgewicht ca. 3kg
-Bauform ist noch unklar(also ob Katamaran oder normales boot)
-Led´s für den nächtlichen gebrauch: vorne weis, hinten rot 

Vielleicht könnt ihr ja eure Ideen mit einfließen lassen, sodass wir hier eine Art Bauanleitung erstellen können !!??

Petri heil,

Chris30


----------



## winstown (24. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

google spuckt viele ergebnisse aus...

Wenn du das Rad unbedingt ein zweites mal erfinden willst, hab ich nichts gesagt  (nicht falsch verstehen, mache/versuche ich selbst ständig)
 
wollte was verlinken aber trotz vieler erfahrungen mit boards krieg ich das wegen den dämlichen smileys nicht reingestellt...


----------



## chris30 (24. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*



winstown schrieb:


> google spuckt viele ergebnisse aus...
> 
> Wenn du das Rad unbedingt ein zweites mal erfinden willst, hab ich nichts gesagt  (nicht falsch verstehen, mache/versuche ich selbst ständig)
> 
> wollte was verlinken aber trotz vieler erfahrungen mit boards krieg ich das wegen den dämlichen smileys nicht reingestellt...




Ja du hast recht. Ich hab auch schon vorher gegoogelt aber man kann ja auch nicht blind alles uebernehmen.Es soll ja schon was brauchbares werden.


----------



## winstown (25. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Ich finde nicht, dass da nichts brauchbares dabei ist, teilweise sogar unter deinem Budget.

Wenn du nach dem Weg suchst, brauchste dich aber nicht rechtfertigen


----------



## richi23 (25. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Du solltest eine Form aus Styrodur machen und dann GFK drüber ziehen und das Styrodur wieder raus nehmen da es sonst zu schwer wird! 
Am besten wirst du aber kommen wenn du dich in einem Modellbau Forum anmeldest und dein anliegen schilderst. Dort wird dir dann geholfen 

Grüße


----------



## Vanner (25. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Ich würde die Elektronik allerdings nicht aus einem Spielzeug entnehmen. Spielzeuge mit RC haben in der Regel eine nur geringe Reichweite und sind sehr empfindlich gegenüber Funkstörungen. Ich würde da doch auf die 2,4Ghz Technik zurück greifen, auch damit kann man unter 100€ Baukosten bleiben.


----------



## CarpCrakc (25. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Für die Form würde ich die des Vopi Nr.3 nehmen 
Lässt sich mit auch recht einfachen Mitteln bauen.


----------



## norwegian_sun (26. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

in kindertagen haben wir sone katamaranboote mit leeren plasteflaschen als schwimmkörper gebaut, absolut unsinkbar und billig, etwas wasser in den flaschen damit kippt es auch nicht um

gruß mirko |wavey:


----------



## Keine_Ahnung (26. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Oder eben das gute HT-Rohr, daraus kann man sich was schönes zusammen stecken.

Hier mal ein Beispiel aus KG Rohr, allerdings etwas größer, ist ein Bergeboot:

http://s136.photobucket.com/user/polodp1/media/DSCN9427.jpg.html?sort=3&o=356


----------



## norwegian_sun (26. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

da fällt mir noch was ein, um die kosten niedrig zu halten: fürm mein echolot benutze ich den accu von meinem accuschrauber...


----------



## Pacman1710 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Hallo...

Hab mein Futterboot auch selbst gebaut. 
Hab dazu 4mm Sperrholtzplatten verwendet und mit Kiefernleisten und 2k Epoxy-Kleber stabilisiert und abgedichtet. 
Die Katamaranform hat sich bei solchen Projekten als ideal erwiesen. Nen Geschwindigkeitsrekord wirst du damit nicht aufstellen können, aber es liegt absolut stabil im Wasser, auch bei höheren Wellen.
Aber dein Budget von unter hundert Euro solltest du dringend überarbeiten. Um da hin zu kommen, must du wirklich nur das aller billigste an Elektronik verbauen und selbst damit wird es schwer.
Ich hatte z.B. den Sender und Empfänger, sowie die beiden Motoren bereits Zuhause und kam mit allem zusammen auf ca. 150€. 
Alleine ein vernünftiger Fahrtenregler kosten um die 30-40€. Davon brauchst du aber 2 Stück. Plus Akku, plus 2x Stevenrohr, plus Kleber, plus Material..... usw!!

Also unter hundert Euro wird verdammt schwer. Ich würde da eher in Richtung unter 200€ tendieren. Dieser Wert ist eher realistisch, aber trotzdem noch schwer zu erreichen.#h


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

hab mal gegoogelt und was gefunden (nur um anregungen zu holen)....aber so in etwa meinte ich das mit den flaschen...

http://gymglinde.de/typo40/index.php?id=595


----------



## Pacman1710 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Hallo norwegian_sun...

Nettes kleines Spielzeug. Schöne Idee für meine 2 Buben zum Basteln, aber als "Futterboot" denke ich etwas ungeeignet.
Der Treadersteller sagte was von "nutzbarem Transportgewicht von 3kg" und ich denke das das die Kapazität von Plastikflachen etwas übersteigt. 
Außerdem sollte das ganze ja noch steuerbar und mit wassergeschützter Elektronik sein.

Der Rumpf sollte schon ausreichend stabil sein und die "teure" Elektonik vor Wasser schützen können. Außerdem sollte er ja, wie der Name schon sagt, auch das Futter in ausreichender Menge + die dazugehörige Montage an ihren Platz im See transportieren können. Auch das Abladen selbiger, mittels Fernsteuerung sollte nicht vergessen werden!!

Der Rumpf selber, wird wohl auch das wenigste Problem sein, finanziell gesehen. Mit etwas handwerklichem Geschick, kann man diesen stabil und sicher mit geringen kosten aus den verschiedensten Materialien selber bauen.
Der größte finanzielle Aufwand besteht im Antrieb und in der Steuerungselektonik, die in diesem Falle unverzichtbar ist!!


----------



## norwegian_sun (27. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

war ja nur als anregung gedacht, aber mit 2 1,5 liter flaschen (coca cola, fanta, sehr stabil) auf jeder seite, also 4 stücK hat das teil ne wahnsinnige tragkraft, versuch einfach mal, nen 5kg eimer mit deckel unter wasser zu drücken.......die elektronik wasserdicht einpacken sollte auch nicht das problem sein und als deck würde ich ne kunststoffplatte nehmen, eventuell einen rest von sone lichtplatten fürs dach mit luftkammern, sind schön stabil...

aber wie gesagt, sollte nur als grobe anregung für nen katamaran dienen

gruß mirko#h


----------



## Pacman1710 (27. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Da stimmt, trotzdem würde ich den Rumpf aus Sperrholz, oder wie auch schon mal erwähnt, aus GFK fertigen.
Der Vorteil daran ist einfach. Man kann den Rumpf an die Antriebs- und Steuerungselementen anpassen.
Wenn ich mir vorstelle, die Plastikflaschen so umzubauen um darin meine Motoren, Antriebswellen, Servos, Empfänger und Akkus unterzubringen und beide mit einer "Futterklappe" so zu verbinden, das alles Stabil und sicher auch stärkeren Wellengang stand hält, könnte ich mir denken das man beim selber bauen besser dran ist.
Und wie ich schon erwähnte, ist der finanzielle Aufwand des Rumpfes eher gering im Vergleich zu den restlichen Komponenten, die ich in beiden fällen benötige!!#h


----------



## winstown (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Ich sehe das ähnlich wie Mirko, aus alltäglichen Dingen kann man vieles machen. Mit paar Euros mehr kann das Boot zwar schicker aussehen, aber das können die anderen auch ;-)
Aus drei etwas größeren Flaschen kriegst du eine vernünftige Form hin, zudem ist mit etwas technischem Knowhow die Umsetzung der Elektronik auch kein Problem. Da sollten die 3kg das kleinste Problem sein. 
Das Boot könnte man Beispielsweise dafür ausschlachten.

Dass du damit nicht auf die hohe See kannst und keine Rennen gewinnst, sollte aber jedem klar sein


----------



## Pacman1710 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Hallo Winstown...

Das Material für den Rumpf hat mich beim Schreiner 15Euro gekostet. Wenn es an denen scheitert, dann solltest du dein Futter lieber raus schwimmen. (sorry, war nur spaß)#h

Bei deinem verlinktem Boot vergisst du leider das Wichtigste. Wenn du dein Futter nicht nur so zum Spaß auf dem See spazieren fahren willst, solltest du deinem Böötchen noch Futterklappen verpassen und diese per Fernsteuerung öffnen können.
Dazu brauchst du aber mind. einen freien Kanal. Das heißt, du brauchst einen Sender und Empfänger mit *mind. 3 Kanälen*. Einen für vorwärts/rückwärts, einen für links/rechts und mindestens einen für die Futterluken. Dein Boot hat aber nur 2 Kanäle und ist somit leider nicht zu gebrauchen.
Das nächste Problem das du damit haben wirst, ist die mangelnde Power der Akkus. Im lehren Zustand des Bootes halten sie bestimmt ne weile, aber bei voller Beladung machen sie schnell die biege!!! Um stärkere Akkus nachrüsten zu können, kann es, oder besser gesagt, wird es sogar der Fall sein, das du einige deiner Antriebskomponenten austauschen must. Bei einem "Spielzeugboot" ist das aber nicht so einfach der Fall, da meistens alles miteinander vergossen in einem Plastikkäfig eingepfercht ist.

Versteh mich bitte nicht falsch! Ich will diene Idee nicht schlecht reden. Ganz im Gegenteil. Ich bin auch eher der Sparfuchs, deshalb hab ich mir mein Futterboot auch selber gebaut, weil mir die Fertigen zu teuer sind.
Aber wenn du ein wirklich gutes und vor allem *zuverlässiges* Futterboot bauen willst, dann gib lieber etwas mehr Geld dafür aus. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als einem manövrierunfähigem Boot nach zu schwimmen, oder zu zusehen wie es langsam in den Fluten versinkt.:c


----------



## winstown (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Hi #h

Zum einem war das nicht meine Idee, und ich habe auch nicht behauptet, dass es wesentlich günstiger wird (deshalb "paar Euros"). Und wie ich schon geschrieben hab, ich mag Sachen die man nicht oft sieht, ein Boot aus Holz kriegt jeder Bastler hin.

Ich würde dir zustimmen wenn jemand jeden Tag zig Kg rausfahren müsste zu verwinkelten oder weit entfernten Stellen.
Meiner Meinung nach würde einem Durchschnittsangler eine mechanische Klappe (bin nicht der elektronikfreund), die man beispielsweise mit der Rute bzw Schnur auslöst, völlig ausreichen. Wem das zu amateurhaft ist, der kann sich einen 3. Kanal gönnen, Conrad (oder auch Flohmarkt) lässt grüßen.

Und wenns Probleme gibt, ist es umso besser -> der Weg ist das Ziel. Einfach können auch die anderen #h


----------



## Pacman1710 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Wenn du nicht der elektronikfreund bist, solltest du dein Futter wohl wirklich an den Spod schwimmen...

Falls du irgendwann man wirklich brauchbare Resultate hast, kannst es ja hier zu kund geben, wenn nicht.... denke an meine Worte.
Viel glück noch bei deinem vorhaben....|uhoh:


Gruß Pac

PS: Außerdem erwähntest du in deinem Anfangspost das Boot sollte 3 Kg Zuladung verkraften.... Warum jetzt dieser Sinneswandel mit ab und zu mal ein wenig Futter? Verstehe wer will, aber ich leider nicht.
Übrigens ich dir nur nen guten Rad aus eigener Erfahrung geben, nicht mehr und nicht weniger....


----------



## winstown (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Wer lesen kann, ist ja bekanntlich im Vorteil


----------



## Pacman1710 (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Sorry, muß dich leider enttäuschen. Hat nichts mit nicht lesen oder lesen können zu tun, hab dich nur mit dem TE verwechselt.
Sorry nochmal dafür...#t

Fakt ist aber, das der TE damit bis zu 3KG Futter transportieren will und ich denke, das eine Konstruktion aus Plastikflaschen und Komponenten aus einem Spielzeugboot dafür eher ungeeignet sein werden.|uhoh:


----------



## winstown (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Dir sei verziehen:l

Zur Erfindung "Auto" hat man auch gesagt, es stinkt, verpestet die Umwelt und fährt Leute tot. Stimmt zwar, trotzdem fährt mittlerweile jeder eins :m

Blöder Vergleich aber ich hoffe der ein oder andere versteht was ich meine... 
Nun habe ich genug Unruhe gestiftet und schließe mich aus bis ich wieder was konstruktives zum Thema abgeben kann, sorry!


----------



## norwegian_sun (28. November 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

nochmal was wegen der flaschen: 4x1,5 liter= 6liter...also haben die dann eine tragkraft von ca. 6 Kg- eigengewicht der flaschen...

vor einiger zeit kam mal ein bericht über die anfänge des u-boot baus....da wurde das zumindest so beschrieben mit wasserverdrängung und so

gruß mirko


----------



## chris30 (1. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

sooo ich hab jetzt ein rumpf aus Holz gebaut und mit Epoxyd-Harz versiegelt weil ich es so für stossresistenter gehalten hab wie aus Styrodur.(Gibt viele Steine in meinem Hausgewässer, da ehemaliger Steinbruch.)
Ich denke Pacman hat recht, da werd ich mal etwas mehr investieren.
Danke dafür.


----------



## Dxnschx (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Hallo.

Ich habe mein Futterboot auch selbst gebaut.
Mit den Kosten bin ich bei mir inkl. Elektronik, Akkus, Ladegrät und Fernbedienung auf ca. 180 Euro gekommen.

Hier ein paar Fotos.


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Mal ne doofe Frage von einem Nichtkarpfenangler:
Wieso ist das Futterboot eigentlich immer mit Ladung im Rumpf?

Guckt euch mal Schub/Schleppverbände an, da ist ein relativ kleines Motorschiff, das große Tender mit Ladung schiebt oder zieht..

Oder denkt an die Holzschlepper in Kanada/Alaska und teilweise Skandinavien, was da ein (relativ) kleiner Schlepper an Menge an Holzflössen zieht..

Wäre doch bei größeren Futtermengen, wie hier teilweise gefordert, sicher nicht doof, oder?

Ein Tender bauen, der nix können muss ausser die Klappe aufmachen, ist sicher einfacher als ein ganzes Futterboot und braucht keine komplizierte Elektronik und kann dann bei gleicher Größe auch deutlich mehr Futter mitnehmen.

Da könnte man dann, je nach Leistung, sogar ein fertiges Modellboot zum ziehen nehmen - die sollen sogar wassertauglich sein ;-))...


----------



## Pacman1710 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

So ist es Marc_79...

Des weiteren hat man gerade als Karpfenangler eh schon viel zu viel Takle dabei, da ist man froh um jedes Stück weniger.


Gruß Pac


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Danke - da sieht man wieder, wie gut es ist, dass ich kochen gelernt hab  - statt Ingenieur ;-)))


----------



## noob4ever (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Die meisten denken beim Futterboot meist nur an den Rumpf. Dabei wird immer die teure Elektronik vergessen. Den Rumpf bekommt man für 10€ hin, die Eletkronik 150€+ (Sender, Empfänger, Akkus, Servos, Fahrtenregler, Antriebsmotor.....) Wenn man so etwas bauen möchte, sollte man sich erst die Elektronik zulegen.


----------



## Pacman1710 (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

Genau si ist es noob4ever....


----------



## noob4ever (13. Januar 2014)

*AW: Futterboot Selbstbau - Lowcost !!!*

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Rumpf-fur-Futterboot-/151203053473?pt=Angelzubehör&hash=item2334677fa1
xD


----------

